# Vexilar Ice Suit at Dunhams



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I bought my Dad this suit for christmas. I own the Ice Armor Xtreme suit and I like the Vexilar ice suit better now that I have tried it on and seen how well made it is. I got a hell of a deal on it from Dunhams and top that off I got myself a Mr. Heater Buddy that was on clearance. If you are a AAA member or have a Kroger card talk to the manager and get an extra 10% off the total amount minus clearance items. I paid 147 for the bibs and parka. A killer deal. Dunhams is cheaper than anyone else, plus they have it in stock. IMO the Vexilar Parka is nicer and seems more comfortable than the Ice Armor gray parka and the bibs fit better with articulated knees and velcro shut outs around the boots, BUT they seem to have a little less insulation than the Ice Armor gray ones do but the Parka makes up for it.... Just thought this may be helpful to those wanting an ice suit but don't want to spend 400 bucks...


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

What was the total cost of the suit I am getting pretty close to needing some new outer wear for icefishing and fall fishing.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Outdoor Pro Store sells the Arctic Armor suit (bibs + jacket) for $319, no sales tax, free shipping, and they throw in a set of the Arctic Armor gloves for free.

The Arctic Armor suit floats if you fall in. With a safety feature like that it was an easy decision for me which suit to buy.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

My fishing partner uses the Vexilar suit, I use the IceArmor X. I like the extra high neck on his parka better. I don't think the insulation's quite as thick on his suit, but it cost less than half as much as mine. And, he has no problem hanging with me on even the coldest days. Only difference is he wears a bit thicker under layer. Thus, I think that's a heck of a deal for a great suit.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I saved at least 62 bucks buying this suit from Dunhams. The Vexilar suit is more comfortable than the Ice Armor suit and I think it will keep you as warm. Don't wait because GAnder, Bass Pro, Cabelas will eventually run out of the sizes you need. My Dad should be happy. Good for ice fishing, steelhead fishing on the pier, or early season walleye jigging. 

Also The Mr. Heaters are on clearance for 69 bucks... NEW.


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

raisinrat said:


> What was the total cost of the suit I am getting pretty close to needing some new outer wear for icefishing and fall fishing.



I think he said $147 for both parka and bibs. Sounds lioke a pretty good deal.


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

Never any tall sizes!


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

rivrat1959 said:


> I think he said $147 for both parka and bibs. Sounds lioke a pretty good deal.


 darn that is a good deal, makes me want one more. But the floating feature would be nice to have in the other suit.


----------



## slipperyfish (Nov 24, 2010)

Where are these suits made??


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks salmon_slayer06, this thread cost me 170 bucks....

What a great deal on a great outerwear combo. I hadn't purchased icefishing outwear in 7 years, and I don't think I'll need to for at least 7 more. This stuff is comfy as heck and well made!


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just a FYI with Dunhams. If you sign up for their email list they send you 20% off coupons every other day just about. Or if you buy something they give you a 20% off coupon for the next day. I never walk in there without one. Also its not good for like sale items, guns, ammo, or shanties..... few other things too.


----------



## KILLnGRILL (May 9, 2003)

Check out the Guide Gear suits from Sportsmanguide. I paid $100 for jacket + bibs and I honestly can't tell the difference between them and the Ice Armor ones.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I have two ice suits and the Cold Snap gear is one of em, when I wore it a couple years ago I spent most of my time fishing in my thick wool base layer top because wearing the jacket made me to hot. It's a great suit. Enjoy. My ladyfriend sure likes mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

KILLnGRILL said:


> Check out the Guide Gear suits from Sportsmanguide. I paid $100 for jacket + bibs and I honestly can't tell the difference between them and the Ice Armor ones.


I got my set for under $78 including. It is very nice. I think they are out of stock.


----------



## Joelsoutdoors247 (Dec 15, 2010)

I got the vexilar suit and it's everything I could expect for how much I paid and even more and I don't know if it floats or not, but it does come with a whistle haha! I paid $80 for each. And that was with two 20% coupons.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Dunhams has 20% off coupons all the time. If you buy even a pack of gum, turn the receipt over and printed on the back is a 20% off coupon that is valid a week after you bought the gum...


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have the Vexilar coat and really like it. The only problem is it has so many pockets I don't remember where I put thing at. I usually fish with the coat open because I will sweat in it if I don't. I bought it at a local sport shop up here and used an add off E bay for a price match.


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

i went to dunhams in ann arbor to check it out but they didnt have any


----------



## anthonyjj (Dec 5, 2010)

This deal appears to be only at *specific *Dunham's. I was at 2 different Dunham's shopping for other stuff (Christmas gifts), and checked to see if they had any Vex' suits, and no dice. 

I ask about it at one of them, and the clerk indicated that they don't even carry that brand - but he looked younger than some of the underwear I own.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I checked a Dunhams in Flint and their ice fishing slection is smaller than my own personal collection. Needless to say they didn't have the suit. I am kinda glad though because the wife would've been po'd.
sslopok


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I got the bibs, just need to find a Medium or Large (possibly) coat somewhere in the Det Metro area.


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

My wonderful wife got me the suit for Christmas, let me say this, I usually wear my old rain gear from summer fishing, then layer under it, all I needed is the windblock.... so I thought. Well I put this suit on and basically wanted to run onto the ice and start fishing. AWESOME!! I went out that night and tested it, well only the bibs, they are great, I kneeled in the slush no leaks and very warm. My wife got me the medium coat, it fit but the extra tall collar was too tight so I had to get the large. Gander in Howell has some left, bu tI had to get my large at the fenton store. Really like it


----------



## anthonyjj (Dec 5, 2010)

I was at Dunhams this afternoon in Sterling Heights and got a Vexilar Cold Snap bib. Just needed the bib as my hunting parka works fine. Parkas were $99 and bibs were $89. I used a 20% coupon and got the bib for $72.

I took an inventory of what was left:

Parkas:
One 2XL
Two XL's
One L
One M

Bibs:
One 2XL
Two XL's
One L
One M

In essence, they have 5 full suits left (as of 4pm today).


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Steve...Call Dunham's main store in Waterford. It is located on Dixie Hwy. They can probably tell you what store near you has what you need.

Just a "heads-up". I was told at a Dunham's that IF you buy something off their website you *CAN NOT* return it to a store!!  Huh? That is what I was told. Beware.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I needed a small in the parka. Broke down and ordered it online from the only place I could find that had one in stock.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Steve said:


> I needed a small in the parka. Broke down and ordered it online from the only place I could find that had one in stock.


On houghton lake in 30mph winds and this suit is awesome. Great buy! Now just need to see some fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

If anyone is interested, Factory surplus in Montague has the Arctic Armor suit with the glove's for $300. I just bought one last week and love it so far. I looked at the Ice Armor, but the fact that the Arctic Armor float's made it an easy decision.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Matt V said:


> If anyone is interested, Factory surplus in Montague has the Arctic Armor suit with the glove's for $300. I just bought one last week and love it so far. I looked at the Ice Armor, but the fact that the Arctic Armor float's made it an easy decision.


:corkysm55
I just sent an email...
Thanks Matt!


----------



## saltyg (Jan 4, 2010)

Franks in Linwood had several Vexilar parkas and bibs last week (the 23rd) when I swung by....suggest you call them first as they might have already depeleted the stock. It is amazing how fast these things go!

I went with the Vex parka and the ice armor bib - the IA bib claims to be 100% waterproof while the Vexular said 'water resistant'. It might be a small difference, but havng the full waterproof bibs seemed to be the more important factor and as I don't plan to be on the ice in a driving rainstorm I rationalized that I could get by with a 'water resistant' parka.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

anthonyjj said:


> I was at Dunhams this afternoon in Sterling Heights and got a Vexilar Cold Snap bib. Just needed the bib as my hunting parka works fine. Parkas were $99 and bibs were $89. I used a 20% coupon and got the bib for $72.
> 
> I took an inventory of what was left:
> 
> ...


Less the M bibs :coolgleam Hope to get out and test them over the weekend, if the ice is still good!:tdo12:


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

I bought the Vexy parka at Dunham's on Plainfield in Grand Rapids this week and like it so far. They only had smaller sized bibs, so I'm without bibs for the time being. They had a couple of suits at Al & Petes in Hastings.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ed1054 said:


> I bought the Vexy parka at Dunham's on Plainfield in Grand Rapids this week and like it so far. They only had smaller sized bibs, so I'm without bibs for the time being. They had a couple of suits at Al & Petes in Hastings.


I was in Dunhams' (in fREEkm0nT) last night & they had the suits in L & XL Ed.
I drove to Montague today & got myself an IDI Gear Arctic Amor suit ....
Sure it was over $300 - but I can LAY in water - and it's all good!
:evilsmile


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

The bibs are awesome!! Used them today kneeling in all the water, never got wet!! Comfortable to boot! I know it was not cold out, but so far so good! Love the way they close over the side zippers and bottom strap.


----------



## anthonyjj (Dec 5, 2010)

Thumbs up on the Vex bib!

Knelt in slushy water and was always dry and warm. Built very well (durable). Good stitching around all the zippers.

Can't beat the Dunham's price.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> I was in Dunhams' (in fREEkm0nT) last night & they had the suits in L & XL Ed.
> I drove to Montague today & got myself an IDI Gear Arctic Amor suit ....
> Sure it was over $300 - but I can LAY in water - and it's all good!
> :evilsmile


That was a great purchase! Hopefully you will never have to try the floatation, but it is nice to know that it does float just in case!


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Fished a local lake today and it was raining sideways at times and thunderstorming for a while. The Vexilar bibs kept me dry. Couldn't ask for better water resistancy. The only thing that was wet on me was the bottom of one pant leg. I think that got wet from augering holes without cinching the velcro on the bottom of the bibs.
sslopok


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Matt V said:


> That was a great purchase! Hopefully you will never have to try the flotation, but it is nice to know that it does float just in case!


I hear that!
I take a XXL - so they told me that I had to pay more- well after I drove 50 miles, I wasn't going to go back home & order it online. Being able to try it on before hand was certainly worth something!
Nice folks there at the Surplus Store.
The Wife even said she didn't like the fuzzy lure patch (I would never use) and they went out back & got me one without the patch....
:lol:
Thanks for helping me out with the phone call & supplying me with their number Matt.
Arctic Armor _IS_ nice stuff......


RAS


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> I hear that!
> I take a XXL - so they told me that I had to pay more- well after I drove 50 miles, I wasn't going to go back home & order it online. Being able to try it on before hand was certainly worth something!
> Nice folks there at the Surplus Store.
> The Wife even said she didn't like the fuzzy lure patch (I would never use) and they went out back & got me one without the patch....
> ...


Now that ya got a SWIM Suit that floats.....Head out to the sand docks!:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

kcarlson said:


> Now that ya got a SWIM Suit that floats.....Head out to the sand docks!:lol:


You head out to the sand docks, Kev!
You (now) after peeking at Tim's butb00k pictures KNOW what kind of crap we fish in, often times worse that on the ice B/C when it rains it's ON you.
Thought a LONG time about Cabela's Guidewear (@$520)















I got the best suit I could for the money....

:fish2:


----------



## gap (Dec 24, 2010)

I also bought this set a week before Christmas. Owosso Dunham's had the XL bibs I needed and the Flint store had the XXL jacket. I'm tall and the XL jacket sleeves was too short for me, the XXL fits great.
I have uses them 4 times now in temps as low as 18 with out getting cold with just long underwear and light hoody under jacket.
I like the padded knee's in the bib's when I'm hole jumping and trying to find the fish. Wow dry pants! Dunham's in Owosso had only 1 large jacket left as of Friday 12-31.
gap


----------

